# growing lotsss of miniature plants in 7x7x9 inch pots, 2400 watts



## justin457 (Jul 22, 2012)

hey guys, wanted to let you in on something i'm doing

a couple grows ago i managed to somehow break off a handful of low branches on my plants right before i switched to flower. strain was chemdog x sourdiesel. i didn't even bother throwing them in my cloner and just stuck them in 5x5x7 inch pots, no hormone or nothing. they all rooted, i was like huh? and just left them in my flowering room (4x600 watts). The result was beautiful, each one did the exact same thing, they grew one major "cola", which was really just a single huge bud, then 6 more buds - they all had two branch sets, so one nug per branch at the end plus 1 at the node. they pulled in between 15 and 20 grams, and they were nice and dense, covered with resin and had great esters, they matched up perfectly to the mothers in 3 and 5 gallon pots. oh and the plants were about 10 inches tall - since they didn't veg they didn't grow much more than a couple inches and add one of the branch sets. here's my feeding schedule

during veg:
foxfarms - grow big & big bloom
bloom nutrients - roots & seafuel
orca killer roots
hygrozome
humboldt nutrients structural integrity (SI is a silica additive, if you don't use a silica additive I suggest it, especially if you're doing indoors and not under optimal conditions. i have great conditions but it also helps the plant protect itself from molds, especially systemic one like PM)

@flowering i add bloom ultra and foxfarms open sesame. 36 hours dark, feed the ultra at hour 18 - you will have flowers when you turn the lights back on, no jokes

during flowering:
foxfarms tiger bloom, big bloom, open sesame, beastie bloomz, & cha-ching
bloom roots, seafuel, phat
humboldt nutrients - gravity & structural integrity
orca killer roots
hygrozome
bud candy

I use a lot of flowering additives. People usually roll their eyes or start lecturing me about stressing the plant, proper feeding, etc. I've figured out how much I can feed, which is a lot (people that freak out about gravity need to chill), before I start stressing the plants, and believe me, the results are unreal. You have to be careful though, if your strain already grows really dense nugs i might dial back the gravity and bud candy, they'll turn into f'ing rocks. and as far using foxfarms goes - i've been doing it for maybe 4 years, did advanced before that and wasn't happy. love foxfarms. only thing i think shows noticeable difference is house and garden, I haven't experimented with the Bloom base nutrients but am going to because i love them for roots and micronutrients, and ultra is the tits. I'm probably going to switch to house and garden after this grow. so damn expensive though!

SO - back to what this post is about
i've got 5 3x3 foot trays in my flowering room, and i can fit 25 7x7x9 inch pots in each tray. and for you skeptics who grow your plants in 3 gallon bags or buckets, a gallon is 231 cubic inches. the pots i'm using are 441. you can fit realistically about a gallon and a half of soil in each pot. so yah, it's not a lot of soil, but it's more than you might think, and i'm growing very small plants. i've grown 8 foot indoor plants and know how to do that too 

i've potted like 60 clones, they've been vegging a few days, a couple have been vegging about a week and are looking great, they're almost at the point where i'd switch them. the plan is to let them get to around a foot then switch, so they finish just under 2 feet. i'm going to top a handful and see how they respond as well, given the short veg they're only gonna get to enough nodes for me to top right before i switch, so they won't get as much time to recover as normal and there's the whole hermie risk.

I'm trying this out on the following strains to see how the different ones respond - chemdogxsourdiesel, new york power diesel, white castle (white widowxICE), blue mystic, swiss cheese (finishes in 6 weeks, check it out), and trainwreck.

We'll see how it goes, I had a friend do this and was getting an ounce a plant routinely. i can fit 125 pots which means 125 ounces, or 3500 grams, or 1.4 grams a watt. I have 4 600 watt fixtures in a line down a my 5 trays, which create a 3x15 foot flowering area. They're all ducted with a separate intake that brings in air at around 68 degrees through a 600 cfm fan, i have xtra sun reflectors, i think they're the xxxl's, they're enormous, 32 inches wide. so basically i can get my lights really damn close. i've pulled off 2 grams per watt before, but it was doing things much differently, with 1k's and plants in 20 gallon pots that were vegged for 8 months! you need a lot of space for those kind of trees though. and those are TREES! i'm talkin trunks that at the base are thicker than my fist. ah i wish i had a warehouse again 

9 lbs off that sq footage is asking a lot but i just had a friend and first time grower, i built his room and walked him through it, he pulled 6 and a half pounds off four 600 watt fixtures. those were 3 to 4 foot plants in 3 gallon bags though... i'm hopeful - think about it - i can keep my lights very low, and probably 60 to 70 percent of the plants leafs will be exposed to light - there won't be any internal crowding in each respective plant since they're so small (and i'll lollipop them), and they'll barely be crowding each other. 

anyone else ever do this? wish me luck!


----------



## Moebius (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds good. Any Pics?

I like running many small plants. Best way to get really dense quality nugs. IMO


----------



## gagekko (Jul 22, 2012)

Haha! I'm in the process of doing the same set up - only with 1800 watts. Have 60 clones in the domes now! Good luck!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 22, 2012)

gagekko said:


> Haha! I'm in the process of doing the same set up - only with 1800 watts. Have 60 clones in the domes now! Good luck!


love that idea, let us know how that goes.
what size pots?
what meidum?
what nutes?


----------



## gagekko (Jul 22, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> love that idea, let us know how that goes.
> what size pots?
> what meidum?
> what nutes?


I'm using the same 7x7x9 square pots, 3x3 trays... haven't decided on nutes or medium yet.... I'm thinking either cocoa/perlite or straight perlite.... Not experienced at flood/drain just yet so cocoa prolly my best bet.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 22, 2012)

gagekko said:


> I'm using the same 7x7x9 square pots, 3x3 trays... haven't decided on nutes or medium yet.... I'm thinking either cocoa/perlite or straight perlite.... Not experienced at flood/drain just yet so cocoa prolly my best bet.


so how many per 3x3 tray? i guess 1 600 per tray?
all full of coco, house and garden nutes. what the fuck man, thats awsome.
and what the demension on those square pots?


----------



## gagekko (Jul 22, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> so how many per 3x3 tray? i guess 1 600 per tray?
> all full of coco, house and garden nutes. what the fuck man, thats awsome.
> and what the demension on those square pots?


7"x7" at 9" deep... 3 trays, 3 4x4 tents... 600 watt in cool tube.... haha, at least that's the plan


----------



## justin457 (Jul 22, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> so how many per 3x3 tray? i guess 1 600 per tray?
> all full of coco, house and garden nutes. what the fuck man, thats awsome.
> and what the demension on those square pots?


600 per tray? lol. 25. the pots are 7x7x9, the ones i'm using, i think that's what the other grower said they were too.

i'm about to post some pics


----------



## Moebius (Jul 22, 2012)

justin457 said:


> 600 per tray? lol. 25. the pots are 7x7x9, the ones i'm using, i think that's what the other grower said they were too.
> 
> i'm about to post some pics


Guessing he's s saying 1 x 600W Ballast per tray.
Anyway.


----------



## justin457 (Jul 22, 2012)

here are some pics of the grow and the main room. i have another room for the mothers and my cloner (ez cloner 120 site, but if this works out i'll also get a 30 so i can make sure to fill up all 125 pots). typically i make huge clones, i make 9 inch cuttings from shoots that are about a foot and a half, you get tremendous plants that way, but i ran into some mold issues and had to chuck a bunch of plants and clone from vegging plants yada yada. there's no mylar up because i took it down to clean the walls. i have some eagle 20ew in the mail on the way, i haven't had to use it for ages and i think i'm good now but i'm going to spray anyways. i think what i was fighting was called fusarium, it's common to riesling grapes, its actually used and ends up in the fermentation. i use organocide, serenade, and liqui-cop, a copper based fungicide. i'm restarting from seed new mothers of new york power diesel, swiss cheese, and blue mystic. i'm also going to take some white castle clones and make a mother from that. the girl sitting on the floor at the end of the room next to the trays of pots is a white castle. she's my favorite and survived amazingly under a ton of stress, between me being away and the plants not getting watered, like 3 times, temps of up to 95 for a bit before i re-did the ventilation, and the whole mold thing (now it's a nice 77). needless to say i've redirected my priorities to this, i was back in school full time and working full time and now i'm done and just freelancing, a lot more time to devote to the girls!

the pic of the carbon filter is in the mother room, that's where the entrance is so i have it there rather than in the main room, which is connected with an open doorway that opens and closes by a blackout cloth pulled across a bar, i'm going to add a small filter in the main room that is blown into rather than exhausted through, so it just filters the air in the room to help as well. the big silver things attached to the fans are mufflers to cut down sound.

i put my hand next to a clone that's 6 days old, it's on its second feeding, i already have the ec up to 2.0, no burning, thing is growing super fast. the other ones around it are only 3 days old, there's a few other in the tray that are 6 days though.

i've got another 30 or so clones in the cloner that just started rooting, they'll go in the soil in a few days and i'm only going to veg them a few days, i gotta get flowering underway i'm way behind schedule and need to be able to pay my bills in the fall  i don't even have room for all of them, so i might do them in the 5x5x7 inch pots, it will be interesting to compare yields. the idea in the long run is to grow as many plants as large as possible without them crowding, becoming rootbound, or putting out bs nuggets. there's the whole thing with smaller root systems equalling smaller nutrient pathways in the plant and less nutrient transfer, less metabolic function, and wack buds as a result. don't want that.


----------



## Moebius (Jul 22, 2012)

You make bare root clones? ... or plugs or rockwool?


----------



## justin457 (Jul 23, 2012)

Moebius said:


> You make bare root clones? ... or plugs or rockwool?


i use a 120 site ez cloner, adding general hydroponics rapid start at average dosage and bloom roots at 1/8 soil dosage. I take my cuttings about 8 hours after watering my plants, so they're nice and hydrated. I change the reservoir every day, the pump gets the water too hot. they start rooting in as soon as 4 days sometimes this way. i let them grow till the tap root is about 6 or 7 inches long with a nice bouquet of a root structure kinda busting from the cutting, then i transfer directly to soil and feed the very first watering with an EC around 1.0 (growbig and big bloom at 1:2, bloom roots and seafuel, no hygrozome or structural integrity first feeding) I use Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil mix. i used to add additional perlite and did experiments adding coco, light warrior, and super soil, but in the end found no real difference between using it straight from the bag, and mixing soil is a pain in the ass when you do it indoors in a city.

Out of 60 cuttings 2 rounds ago (most recent round still in there), between not rooting in the cloner or soil only 3 didn't make it, and they had mostly been from somewhat stressed plants (had no choice), even given that I have like a 95 percent success rate doing it this way  again though the clones i usually cut are much bigger (also the bigger they are typically the longer they take to root. but it's worth it, starting with thick stems means huge trunks down the road).

I've used other more expensive cloners, the ez cloner is the best for the money and is smaller, lighter, and easier to disassemble than the other systems. even to the closet grower I recommend getting the 30 site. sure you can also build your own, but I don't like to cut corners when it comes to my cuttings!


----------



## justin457 (Jul 23, 2012)

Moebius said:


> Guessing he's s saying 1 x 600W Ballast per tray.
> Anyway.


haha duh


----------



## justin457 (Jul 23, 2012)

gagekko said:


> I'm using the same 7x7x9 square pots, 3x3 trays... haven't decided on nutes or medium yet.... I'm thinking either cocoa/perlite or straight perlite.... Not experienced at flood/drain just yet so cocoa prolly my best bet.


straight perlite? please elaborate, never tried it.


----------



## Moebius (Jul 23, 2012)

Moebius said:


> You make bare root clones? ... or plugs or rockwool?





justin457 said:


> i use a 120 site ez cloner


In the EZ Cloner you can root clones in Rockwool or Net pots or Plugs or Bare root. .... Im guessing Bare root with neoprene collars? Otherwise you would have stated otherwise.

Do you then take the rooted clones and cover the roots in your coco substrate? 



> I've used other more expensive cloners, the ez cloner is the best for the money and is smaller, lighter, and easier to disassemble than the other systems. even to the closet grower I recommend getting the 30 site. sure you can also build your own, but I don't like to cut corners when it comes to my cuttings!


I built 2 x 50 site cloners. They work great. Every few grows I need to make some minor repairs, clean spray nozzles out etc but I love it. Best bit of equipment I have..... I also make bare root clones.


----------



## gagekko (Jul 23, 2012)

justin457 said:


> straight perlite? please elaborate, never tried it.


Sorry, I meant a 75% perlite 25% vermiculite mix.... I never did it either but I saw a great grow on a competitors site - don't think they would appreciate a link here


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 23, 2012)

Moebius said:


> In the EZ Cloner you can root clones in Rockwool or Net pots or Plugs or Bare root. .... Im guessing Bare root with neoprene collars? Otherwise you would have stated otherwise.
> 
> Do you then take the rooted clones and cover the roots in your coco substrate?
> 
> ...


have u ever transplanted from your cloner to rockwool?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 24, 2012)

You aint playing justin thats doing work!! google hempy bucket.plus rep


----------



## justin457 (Jul 24, 2012)

Moebius said:


> In the EZ Cloner you can root clones in Rockwool or Net pots or Plugs or Bare root. .... Im guessing Bare root with neoprene collars? Otherwise you would have stated otherwise.
> 
> Do you then take the rooted clones and cover the roots in your coco substrate?
> 
> ...


wow i had no idea you could use rockwool in the cloners. pots get in the way when i transplant since i go to soil, and i've never liked plugs, sorry i was confused! i have great results just going bare roots to soil.

and i didn't mean to hate on anything homemade, if you know what you're doing go for it! i'm not very handy with building hydro stuff from scratch, i was more referring to jenky 5 gallon bucket set ups, which i've built and used in the past myself! you're cloners sound awesome, do you have any pics i'd love to see them!

j


----------



## justin457 (Jul 24, 2012)

also heads up folks i'm switching to dutchmaster silica rather than humboldt's SI. cheers.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jul 24, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 24, 2012)

Justin you gonna keep us updated here? if so im pulling a chair up also.


----------



## xxEMOxx (Jul 24, 2012)

I would recommend mad farmers silica or botanicares silica product!!!

Also u make a bubble cloner, much faster cheaper and easier then buying a turbo or easy cloner...... The bubble cloner will have no pump to clog or break, therefore limiting your chance of overheating the water or anything like that.

I had posted a thread awhile ago on the bubbler cloner I built for like $15 bucks and the pics of what it does..... btw I did not cut any corners. 

Other the that have fun with your S.O.G. I did one like this not to long ago, but with plant number limitations it just isn't worth the risk to me, but I was yeilding nice 7-12 gram single cola's that where nice and awesome great bag appeal and everything!


----------



## justin457 (Jul 26, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Justin you gonna keep us updated here? if so im pulling a chair up also.


Yessir!

Things are looking good. I burned 5 of the 65-ish plants a tad, not too much, not enough to slow or effect growth. Considering I'm feeding week old plants a mix that's 2.2 EC (that's 1540 ppm) I kind of expected it. I'll flush next feed, which will probably be tomorrow night. Then I'll do a feed at around 1.2 EC with a little phosphorus and calmag boost, then I'll switch to flower and time it so they'll be ready for a feeding during the switch (I shutdown for 36 hours and do a phosphorous boost at hour 18 -i edited the 18 cuz it was next to the parenthesis and turned into a smiley face with sunglasses lol). So I'll switch to flower in probably 6 or 7 days, adding an additional 25 or so tonight. This means, asides from a handful of much older plants, there will be plants vegged from a range 7 of to 18 days, giving me a good idea of what produces what, both yield and if older ones go root bound in smaller pots, have density issues, etc.


----------



## justin457 (Jul 26, 2012)

xxEMOxx said:


> I would recommend mad farmers silica or botanicares silica product!!!
> 
> Also u make a bubble cloner, much faster cheaper and easier then buying a turbo or easy cloner...... The bubble cloner will have no pump to clog or break, therefore limiting your chance of overheating the water or anything like that.
> 
> ...


my hydro store doesn't sell mad farmer, and i don't order online. I just had a friend do a side by side with dutchmaster and i was floored by the results. maybe he'd be down to test botanicare next.

i don't mind changing the water in my cloner to keep temps down, glad to hear you like your bubbler! do you mean plant limitations to stay legal? or because of space?


----------



## justin457 (Jul 27, 2012)

oh i forgot to mention the eagle 20ew arrived. gonna do a test to make sure that i won't run into phytotoxicity issues with these strains, i've found some are more resilient than others, then i'll spray em all before flower. suck it PM! I didn't have PM, it's just a precaution. I got nasty botrytis and fusarium that must have been shooting up steroids. don't ask me how i got the fusarium, i can't figure it out, it must have gotten on me somehow and I transferred it, but there's no vineyards around here so....


----------



## itsallinthewrist (Jul 27, 2012)

mmm i love me some sogging but more recently im all about yieldin big of a couple plants. just make sure you dont veg em much


----------



## justin457 (Jul 27, 2012)

itsallinthewrist said:


> mmm i love me some sogging but more recently im all about yieldin big of a couple plants. just make sure you dont veg em much


i hear ya. depending on how this one goes i might go back to growing 4 plants per tray, so 20 total, i top multiple times and depending on the strain supertrain. some of them, typically indica dominant strains, if i just top them a bunch and tie down colas they bush out they same. i'd love to do one plant per tray and grow bushes but i'd be vegging a while with the amount of topping / training to get them to the size i'd want, and i can't afford to not be flowering for that long. if i do the 4 plants per tray i can veg them for about 3 weeks in the mother room then only have to do another two weeks or so in the main room before i switch to flower, so i don't loose too much time. doing this sog eats up the same veg time so we'll see which works best - both in yield and quality of nug.

also i'm gonna top half of them today, the larger ones. some of them are getting a bit too big, haha. i might actually just do a flush to flush the soil and then immediately feed with a really light mix (so to wash any salts out of the soil, but to still add a little bit of nutrients to so the plant doesn't go through everything it's stored up), and flower in probably 4 days instead of 7. depends on how fast they go, some just hit that point where they're adding an additional quarter to half inch to what they were adding to their height the day before. a few grew two inches yesterday, which is great except not really! lol

i'll post some pics in a bit, both of new growth and clone roots


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 28, 2012)

those were 3 to 4 foot plants in 3 gallon bags,Justin sry but cant paste me be dumb this am,when you said this was in flower rt.Not vegged to 3 4 ft then flower.I think i get ya now sooo stoned.You seem to really know your hydro i tried back in 08 and did DWC had all test eqpt oaktron i think lol there all in a box in shop.Would love to do again,But im in TX and its gonna be 104f tdy and water temps would be a issue was gonna get a chiller but went organic.Thanks man in advance.Beech


----------



## killer43 (Jul 28, 2012)

wOW what a amazing grow. Im looking forward to following this one. good luck with it all, Killer.


----------



## justin457 (Jul 28, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> those were 3 to 4 foot plants in 3 gallon bags,Justin sry but cant paste me be dumb this am,when you said this was in flower rt.Not vegged to 3 4 ft then flower.I think i get ya now sooo stoned.You seem to really know your hydro i tried back in 08 and did DWC had all test eqpt oaktron i think lol there all in a box in shop.Would love to do again,But im in TX and its gonna be 104f tdy and water temps would be a issue was gonna get a chiller but went organic.Thanks man in advance.Beech


word dude. nah when i say tray i just mean 3x3 foot drainage tray, i go soil, don't mess with hydro, for a lot of reasons


----------



## justin457 (Jul 28, 2012)

killer43 said:


> wOW what a amazing grow. Im looking forward to following this one. good luck with it all, Killer.


thanks a lot man!


----------



## justin457 (Jul 28, 2012)

so,

just wanted to show off what my clones' roots look like before potting, and the growth of a 6 day old baby 



i'm aware the seedlings in there are stretching, i got them a lot closer to the fluorescents and added some top soil last night, they were very happy this morning 

so there's 93 babies total, 87 in 7x7x9 inch pots, 6 in 5x5x7 inch pots, leaving room for some other big ones. i topped and cut away the bottom few nodes on about 75 of them. i let em really dry out then top and then i feed right after, they start growing really quickly this way. i'll wait until they recover vigorous growth to flower, but the two shoots have added a few millimeters overnight on most all of them and i imagine we'll be looking good at the 2 day mark, then a handful more after that and flower time!


----------



## gagekko (Jul 28, 2012)

justin457 said:


> so,
> 
> just wanted to show off what my clones' roots look like before potting, and the growth of a 6 day old baby
> 
> ...


This is gonna be a cool grow... Seems well thought out


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 29, 2012)

justin457 said:


> word dude. nah when i say tray i just mean 3x3 foot drainage tray, i go soil, don't mess with hydro, for a lot of reasons


Holychit,damn last post i had smoked some kinda Ty weed 100percent Sativa and gzz it was damn trippy.Im no newb to weed 50yrs old ans smoked i thought the best from yrs of smoking.Saw colors in a new way.sry to highjack.Those are some healthy looking roots,will be following Gl with it Justin.Beech


----------



## justin457 (Jul 31, 2012)

so here's some new pics. we're just under 2 days from flower, the girls are looking very healthy, they responded to the topping really well, between the two new colas and the couple nodes below they're all toppin out pretty well, will be a good canopy. obviously they're not even in height, i didn't have a choice though when i was cutting, i had to cut and get a crop underway! i'll give some of the taller ones some doses of bushmaster to help level them out. i also included a pic of a 12 day old white castle that i didn't top that i think is quite possibly going to become the next mother (the clone was only maybe 2 or 3 inches to start). imma clone her to make sure i like the bud pheno yada yada, but her growth has been just awesome.

i also want to do an experiment, i'm going to start a separate thread for it and will post the link when the time comes. basically its like supercropping, but what you do is grow the plant normally, like the picture of the untopped white castle, then break it at the base, below the first node (i'd say probably cut off the first couple and do it like an inch from the soil), but instead of leaving it over, you stint it and stand it up. my theory is that this would increase nutrient uptake by enlarging the phloem from the base up, but i have no scientific proof to back me up. i would go ahead and top a sheitload from there rather than supercopping. we'll see what happens! enjoy the pics.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 1, 2012)

*Is that a mother plant in first pic lower lft?Very nice and all healthy looking plants,Gj also is that a smart pot and what size do you use for your mothers?*


----------



## munchies7 (Aug 5, 2012)

justin457 said:


> so here's some new pics. we're just under 2 days from flower, the girls are looking very healthy, they responded to the topping really well, between the two new colas and the couple nodes below they're all toppin out pretty well, will be a good canopy. obviously they're not even in height, i didn't have a choice though when i was cutting, i had to cut and get a crop underway! i'll give some of the taller ones some doses of bushmaster to help level them out. i also included a pic of a 12 day old white castle that i didn't top that i think is quite possibly going to become the next mother (the clone was only maybe 2 or 3 inches to start). imma clone her to make sure i like the bud pheno yada yada, but her growth has been just awesome.
> 
> i also want to do an experiment, i'm going to start a separate thread for it and will post the link when the time comes. basically its like supercropping, but what you do is grow the plant normally, like the picture of the untopped white castle, then break it at the base, below the first node (i'd say probably cut off the first couple and do it like an inch from the soil), but instead of leaving it over, you stint it and stand it up. my theory is that this would increase nutrient uptake by enlarging the phloem from the base up, but i have no scientific proof to back me up. i would go ahead and top a sheitload from there rather than supercopping. we'll see what happens! enjoy the pics.
> 
> View attachment 2276911View attachment 2276912View attachment 2276913View attachment 2276914


how old is the last pic??? im also trying some SOG but i think im only letting em grow for about a week or 2...


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 5, 2012)

He said 12 days its from clone not seed if im correct.Not gonna hijack got ?s pm me il get ya going.


----------



## justin457 (Aug 7, 2012)

munchies7 said:


> how old is the last pic??? im also trying some SOG but i think im only letting em grow for about a week or 2...


the one in the last pic is 12 days, it's one of the fastest growing so i decided not to top it, i'm still deciding, i might put it in a twenty gallon bucket and veg it the whole flowering period of the others, top it at like 18 inches and then like 3 more times right away and cut away all the bottom growth and make some ridiculous scrog in one of my trays. or i'll supertrain the top, or just let it be, i dunno, still deciding.


----------



## justin457 (Aug 7, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Is that a mother plant in first pic lower lft?Very nice and all healthy looking plants,Gj also is that a smart pot and what size do you use for your mothers?*


it's a mother to some of those clones yah. but it's not really a mother, it's gettin flowered, i have a pic of it before flowering i'll post it's perrty. white castle - whitewidowxice

thanks for the compliments! i'm really boned if i don't do well on this crop and i know there might be a few hermies from a sour dieselxog kush plant that i found out was a hermie when my boy flowered some of the clones i gave him, problem is, i don't know which plant it was! hehe too much smoking lol. it will only be a few out of the hundred though so i'm not worried about loss, just the health of my plants, i need a big harvest!

edit - i forgot to answer the rest of the question lol. i just use regular old bags. i might switch to different containers after this harvest when i have some loot, might experiment with doing one tray sog but using some kind of alternative system, i love soil but given my location its a bit of a pain. i don't usually go bigger than 5 gallons because i don't tend to keep mothers for more than a grow, i keep their clones for two grows and either breed with it and make my own seeds or just buy new fem seeds. but i might keep a couple mothers around for a few grows so i might need to do something bigger, we'll see.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 7, 2012)

Can feel ya on tht,id pay a few benjamins to Ganja gods so the health of others would be OK.


----------



## justin457 (Aug 7, 2012)

here's a few pics from right before flower. it's gonna be a sea of green back there by the end! the young ones in the front i purposely placed further from the light so they'd stretch some, when i turn the lights back on for flower - i'm in a 36 hour shutdown - they'll be the appropriate distance. i included some pics of the seedlings of mothers to come as well. get ready for the fun part, it's flower time!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 7, 2012)

Pics dont werk for me says invalid attachment.Hows this 36hr werk help promote sexing?My lights are coming on back lter


----------



## Bonzo Mendoza (Aug 9, 2012)

Moebius said:


> Sounds good. Any Pics?
> 
> I like running many small plants. Best way to get really dense quality nugs. IMO


Yes, that's true, but for me, tending to 50+ plants (in one gallon pots) required way too much time. 

Best advice I can offer is this: if you have a bunch of "free seeds" (of unknown genetics) or a bunch of seeds that invariable pop up in every gro (because of unnoticed hermie accidental pollination or whatever) or even bag seeds, might as well plant 50 of them and see what happens. Last year I had ten freebies from Nirvana - two of them turned out to be killer indica females (plus 4 males plus 4 weird sativa phenos that would not flower).


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 9, 2012)

justin457 said:


> View attachment 2285286View attachment 2285287View attachment 2285288View attachment 2285289View attachment 2285290
> 
> here's a few pics from right before flower. it's gonna be a sea of green back there by the end! the young ones in the front i purposely placed further from the light so they'd stretch some, when i turn the lights back on for flower - i'm in a 36 hour shutdown - they'll be the appropriate distance. i included some pics of the seedlings of mothers to come as well. get ready for the fun part, it's flower time!


Damit,Boy thats doing WERK,Tied down much?I can only imagine how much time to do that,and to have to worry about Flowering,id have a breakdown.


----------



## XXDurbanXX (Aug 11, 2012)

Awesome stuff man! I plan on running the same pots next go around. It's been like 2 yrs since my last grow I got a unknow strain, not enough clones so I decided to go 16 in 3gal bags lst'd this time and see how they grow first before determining plant count. I was thinking 25-30 under 600w didn't know if that maybe too many so I'm stoked to see how yours turn out.


----------

